# Maquinas de soldar y su vida util!!



## rayhuza (Abr 9, 2017)

Hola amigos,
Quien me puede ayudar dandome en tiempo la vida util para diferntes maquinas de soldar a base de bobinas que trabajan a 220v y 440 v

Aqui les dejo algunas marcas:

Lincoln electric ideal arc 250
miller dial arc 250
infra MI 2 - 300 CD ( de la misma familia la BOC y la INDURA)
REGAS
ORIGO arc 406 ESAB
WEST ARCO
Es de mucha ayuda para mi saber su duracion normal y cuanto puede reducir las peores condiciones de mal uso, atmosfera y trabajo rudo y constante (industrial) ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2017)

Tu consulta no tiene sentido, ya que lo que llamas "Mal uso, atmósfera, trabajo rudo" no es cuantificable. Tampoco es cuantificable la respuesta de la máquina ante el  "Mal uso, atmósfera, trabajo rudo".

Lo mejor que podrías hacer es una inspección personal/visual de los equipos y tratar de identificar posibles fuentes de fallo. También sería bueno que consultes con quienes posean esos equipo para que te den referencias.

Enviado desde mi Commodore 64 mediante TetraPack


----------



## opamp (Abr 9, 2017)

Los fabricantes serían los más idóneos en darte la información.


----------



## ni (Abr 9, 2017)

Lo que no debes de sobrepasar es el ciclo de trabajo.

Salida Continua 175 A @ 27 V, CD 100% ciclo de trabajo

Salida nominal 250 A @ 30 V, CD 50% ciclo de trabajo 

http://grupoinfra.com/sites/default/files/3631-mi2-300cd.pdf

Por lo que sé, (si no que alguien me corrija) para el ciclo de trabajo se toma un tiempo de 10 minutos, en el caso de la soldadora infra si soldas con 175 amperes, o menos puedes soldar de forma continua, pero más de esta intensidad puedes soldar 5 minutos, y dejar descansar la soldadora otros 5 minutos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 11, 2017)

yo reparo para los distribuidores oficiales locales algunas de las marcas que mencionas, y lo que pides es que prediga el futuro, comprate un tv y dile al vendedor que te diga cuanto te va a durar exactamente....? 

lo único que te puedo decir es que si quieres usar una eléctrica de soldadura en condiciones infraumanas y que no se rompa nunca por mucha caña que le des......no uses una inverter, compra una industrial de transformador, y te jubilas antes de que se rompa...  saludos


----------

